# 5th Annual Illegal Toys Car and Bike Show



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

Officially the 3rd stop on the Wego Tour


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

already i wana go check this show out


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 19 2009, 06:11 PM~13330316
> *already i wana go check this show out
> *


Here are a few pics from the hop last year.. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt for the homies...


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

look good i gotta check it out you have any more pics


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

whats the deal with the hop whats the classes etc prize money


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 19 2009, 07:16 PM~13330990
> *look good i gotta check it out you have any more pics
> *


I have ALOT more..










































More to come..


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 19 2009, 08:08 PM~13331525
> *whats the deal with the hop whats the classes etc prize money
> *


All proceeds go to Special Olympics. :biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh and for the hop. There will only be 2 classes. Single and double pump. You can run as many batteries as you want. The ass of your car can be as high as you want. If your car can hop, you can enter.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so on the wego tour there is no prize money for the hop


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUT DID THE WINNER HIT LAST YEAR


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Mar 19 2009, 08:21 PM~13331696
> *There is no prize money. All proceeds go to Special Olympics.  :biggrin:
> *


*CORRECTION* There will be prize money for the hop. I will update you on how much it will be.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 19 2009, 10:19 PM~13333475
> *WUT DID THE WINNER HIT LAST YEAR
> *


Single=42 Double=60


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Mar 19 2009, 11:36 PM~13333694
> *Single=42 Double=60
> *


KOOL


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=461000

HOPE YALL COULD MAKE IT OUT TO THIS SHOW


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm proud to welcome Illegal Toyz and Oklahoma to the WEGO Tour. Hopefully, this will be the first of many Oklahoma stops...see you in May!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2009, 12:03 AM~13334353
> *I'm proud to welcome Illegal Toyz and Oklahoma to the WEGO Tour.  Hopefully, this will be the first of many Oklahoma stops...see you in May!
> *


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

there is alot of nice ride in oklas


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Mar 20 2009, 12:01 PM~13337568
> *there is alot of nice ride in oklas
> *


Yes sir


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOW MANY CARS DO YALL USUALLY GET FOR THE SHOW


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

we get atleast about 150 or so


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 20 2009, 07:51 PM~13341557
> *HOW MANY CARS DO YALL USUALLY GET FOR THE SHOW
> *


We are expecting alot more this year being on the Wego World Tour.


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Are u going to have a best of show for lowrider bikes and is there a cash prize..


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 22 2009, 10:39 AM~13352934
> *Are u going to have a best of show for lowrider bikes and is there a cash prize..
> *


There will be a best of show for lowrider bikes but no cash prize for it.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

bump it for OKC!!!


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

illegal toys will put oklahoma on the map


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 09:50 PM~13392106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess your posting a picture of yourself because your coming??


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Mar 24 2009, 04:19 PM~13376970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that is this place haunted look at the ghost behind the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 26 2009, 11:12 PM~13404034
> *fuck that is this place haunted look at the ghost behind the cutty  :biggrin:
> *


Haha it does! LOL


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup!!! Will be there even with our new project!!!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 27 2009, 06:43 PM~13411079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Eriks old Regal


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Even Pewwe is gonna take his LOWRIDER BIKE!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome to the tour!!!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 29 2009, 10:58 AM~13422751
> * Welcome to the tour!!!
> *


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt :uh:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt 4 illegal toys


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el_borrego_@Mar 30 2009, 08:04 PM~13437458
> *ttt 4 illegal toys
> *


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt for illegal toys :biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE "405" :biggrin: *_</span>


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Apr 20 2009, 10:43 AM~13630369
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN THE "405"  :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

there was a guy here in amarillo on sunday from the altus chapter


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 21 2009, 02:10 PM~13644476
> *there was a guy here in amarillo on sunday from the altus chapter
> *


Really?? What was his name??


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Apr 21 2009, 05:17 PM~13646048
> *Really?? What was his name??
> *


i didnt get it he had a shirt on he was with my homie blvd


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Before








And After








Getting ready for the Illegal Toys show.








TTT :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh snap I forgot about this dude. Yup another bike to build for this little cat and will be ready for the Illegal Toys show also.








TTT :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Who is gonna win the hop off ????

Cholo???









or Bin the man????








And Borrego is gonna buy the beers!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

simon i will buy trhe beers all day long 4 the homies


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt :worship:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WTF AM I DA ONLY MOFO ON HERE


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

REPRESENT DA 4zero5


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Apr 29 2009, 08:50 AM~13727800
> *REPRESENT DA 4zero5
> *


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
Is this a indoor or outdoor show?

When is move-in?



*_


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Apr 29 2009, 03:57 PM~13732805
> *
> Is this a indoor or outdoor show?
> 
> ...


It is a indoor show but when it's full some will be outside. 

The move in will be from 6pm to midnight on Saturday the 23rd and from 6am the 10am the day of the show.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@Apr 30 2009, 06:43 AM~13739964
> *It is a indoor show but when it's full some will be outside.
> 
> The move in will be from 6pm to midnight on Saturday the 23rd and from 6am the 10am the day of the show.
> *







_*
Thanks...We'll be there on Saturday!  *_


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Apr 30 2009, 06:59 AM~13740318
> *
> Thanks...We'll be there on Saturday!
> *


No problem. We will see you then! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

!!!!!!!!KA DAME!!!!! LETS GET SOME ACTION ON THIS MO FO. KING CUTTY POST UP SOME MORE PICS LETS DO SOMETHIN SSSSHIIT :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

PUT SOME BADA BING ON DAT THING..


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

whats crackin can wait 4 the show if going to go down 4 the 405 :guns:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 1 2009, 08:16 AM~13753338
> *!!!!!!!!KA DAME!!!!! LETS GET SOME  ACTION ON THIS MO FO.      KING CUTTY POST UP SOME MORE PICS  LETS DO SOMETHIN  SSSSHIIT :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


The only pics I got right now are of you when you sleep at night with no chones no socks no nada but only a wife beater. Here you go.


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Cholo said that he went to OK Corral with all these chicks and I even let him take my car cause that would be the only way that they would go. Hell even the one in the black shirt se shorio when she found out it was mine. 








But he ended up coming home with this one. Pinchi cochino!!


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

dam cholo i didnt know u rolled like that :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

SON PURAS MAMADAS


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

No se me enojen socios! Que a todos los quiero!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

HEY BRO ROBERT WAS LOOKIN 4 U DA OTHER DAY AT 7 11 HE SAID U WAS BUILIN HIM A LOWRIDER BIKE LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

MIRA Q CHULO MUCHACHO


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Me la van a pagar mendgias pedoras.


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 5 2009, 07:43 AM~13789583
> *HEY BRO ROBERT WAS LOOKIN 4 U DA OTHER DAY AT 7 11 HE SAID U WAS BUILIN HIM A LOWRIDER BIKE LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Oh yeah well the door greeter at Hit Em High Customs told me that the white undies that you sold him had youre skidmarks on them. What, you dont believe me here you go.








And to make matters worse, the welder that works at youre shop told me that it is an honor to wear youre shirt youre daizy dukes and dont forget about youre striper boots . Dont forget to ask for them back so you could wear them at the 5th anual Illegal Toys show and enter the sexy lady contest. Good Luck!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 5 2009, 07:43 AM~13789583
> *HEY BRO ROBERT WAS LOOKIN 4 U DA OTHER DAY AT 7 11 HE SAID U WAS BUILIN HIM A LOWRIDER BIKE LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


And I did. Now he is looking for you cause he wants to give you a ride.









And please tell him not to be sporting out the club chain plaque please. Wait till carshow season okay.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

cant wait. knights will be there


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

dam cholo i knew u were a little weird but not like that 
:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13798853
> *cant wait. knights will be there
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

so whats the pay out for the hop?


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

HOW FUNNY MR KING CACA BUT HE AT UR CASA HE MUST OF WENT TO PICK U UP 4 A DATE CUZ HE EVEN GOT HIS TIE ON :rofl: :barf: :tongue: :loco: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

?


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

THE PAY OFF IS 10K BRO LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 6 2009, 01:43 PM~13804099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Put my registration in the mail today......


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 6 2009, 04:58 PM~13807240
> *so whats the pay out for the hop?
> *


There will be $500 for first place in both catagories and depending on the turnout for the hop there will possibly be some cash for second place. Probably nothing for third. Sorry it took so long to get back to you.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@May 9 2009, 01:03 PM~13837335
> *Put my registration in the mail today......
> *


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

its all most here :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

A LA V :biggrin: :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

So we will be able to get in and set up until midnight on Saturday?


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

yes you will be able to move car in the building from about 5 or 6 till midnight :yes:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

_*oh and by the way illegal toys car club has been featured in the low rider magazine in the july issue</span>*_ :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@May 9 2009, 03:30 PM~13837814
> *
> *


u have a pm


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

got your rearend ready guachi check it out


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!! 2 more weeks so I could see some of this at the show.










And yeah I guess some of this to. Oh well!!










:0 :0 :0


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

also got the blazer ready here are the pics








removed bumpstops
















































these are the pics after reinforcement 1/4 plate from door all the way to back of frame also plated underneath with 1/4 plate
























































low life boys getting hooked up next one in line is cholos monte pics comin soon
jett-hydro-fabrications


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

2 more weeks baby. Got my ride ready and getting ready for my new hair dew!!!! TTT. Cholo give me some of youre gel vato!!


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@May 11 2009, 08:47 PM~13857969
> *also got the blazer ready here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro!!


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks king cutty live close to you im on shields and grand


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 11 2009, 08:26 PM~13857602
> *u have a pm
> *


Replied :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@May 11 2009, 08:47 PM~13857969
> *also got the blazer ready here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie I hope we can make it to this car show 2.Is the blazer single or double pump


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD JIMBO THANKS 4 ALL UR HELP


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

LOWLIFE IS READY 4 DA SHOW READY TO GET DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN 
AND PARTY LIKE A MATHA FAKA :buttkick:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

we will see there is going to be a after party at mangos (after the show) so we can dip a little and then go to the party are u down (lowlife) hit me up :h5:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
Where's the Pre-Show Party at Saturday Night?*_


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

HELL YEA BORREGGO U ALREADY KNOW HE WE DO IT :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD TO US WE GONNA PARTY LIKE ITS 199MF9 OH LAST BUT NOT LEAST CONGRATS ON GETTIN ON LOWRIDER MAG KINDA MAKES ME HORNY


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@May 12 2009, 10:19 AM~13862641
> *
> Where's the Pre-Show Party at Saturday Night?
> *


We will have to figure something out.


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks lowlife ass 4 the party on saturday i guess we will discuz it tomorrow at the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@May 11 2009, 08:47 PM~13857969
> *also got the blazer ready here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


damn man this looks good keep up the good work is this a single pump or double pump truck ????????????????????????????//juz wondering !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 12 2009, 10:22 AM~13862668
> *HELL YEA BORREGGO U ALREADY KNOW HE WE DO IT  :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD TO US WE GONNA PARTY LIKE ITS 199MF9 OH LAST BUT NOT LEAST CONGRATS ON GETTIN ON LOWRIDER MAG  KINDA MAKES ME HORNY
> *


What ? Illegal Toys are in lowrider magazine. Hell Yeah!! Thats whats up. Congrats you guys


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

AH WEE WEEZ


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks king cutty where trying to put okla out there


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@May 12 2009, 08:24 PM~13869005
> *What ?  Illegal Toys are in lowrider magazine.  Hell Yeah!!  Thats whats up.  Congrats you guys
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

whats up cadillac just here at work, shouldnt u be selling paint instead of been on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

who's going to the car show on sunday the one thats on 10th & penn


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

I CAN DO BOTH BRO IM TALENTED LIKE THAT AND I WONT BE THERE BUT DA OTHER LOWLIFES WILL IM READY FOR SOME CROWN AN COKE !! SSSHIT!!


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

The king of all the G Bodies will be there. Esmas I even have a preview check it out. When you get one of these, 











You pick up some of these. Esmas they joust come on there own. 










And when you have one of these,










You get two for the price of one. Not bad huh. :0 :0 :0


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WAT HAVE I TOLD U ABOUT POSTIN UR BROTHERS ON DA NET I DIDNT KNOW THEY WER BACK IN TOWN BUT ANY ANYWAYS TELL EM I AINT GAY NOMORE BUT IM PRETTY SURE THEY WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH UR VATO ROBERT YOU CAN TAKE EM FOR A RIDE ON UR LOWRIDER BIKE


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

FIRST THINGS FIRST LETS GET DOWN TO BUSINESS, NO TIME 2 HORSE PLAY. I GOT THOSE PICS BACK OF THE MODELS FOR UR CAR U DID A GOOD JOB ON PICKING EM OUT










I THINK THIS ONE IS MORE YOU











THIS ONE IS JUST A TAD BIT TOO BIG FOR UR CAR MR.KING CACA 
I HOPE ROBERT AINT DA JEALOUS TYPE :rofl:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

SPECIAL APPERANCE AT DA ILLEGAL TOYS CAR SHOW BROUGHT TO U BY KING CACA


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

heres another car of lowlife c.c i am working on getting the front end molded cholos monte








































































will finish the car saturday 
heres another car that i'm doin wont be ready till next year but watch out fully reinforced and molded frame plan to start working on it in 2 weeks i will post updates on hydraulics forum


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry here goes the pic


----------



## MR. FROGGY (May 3, 2009)

WHAT UP ILLEGAL TOYS FAM. HOW MANY TICKETS DO WE GET WHEN WE PRE-REGISTER? AND HOW MUCH FOR THE REG. ADMISSION TICKETS?


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I finally got to see the magazine an hell yeah. Great Job!!!! 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. FROGGY_@May 18 2009, 06:34 PM~13925499
> *WHAT UP ILLEGAL TOYS FAM. HOW MANY TICKETS DO WE GET WHEN WE PRE-REGISTER? AND HOW MUCH FOR THE REG. ADMISSION TICKETS?
> *


Whats up man. When pre-register or register the day of the show you will get 2 wrist bands per car that is entered. Tickets are $10 at the door and kids 12 and under are FREE.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@May 18 2009, 10:13 PM~13928998
> *Well I finally got to see the magazine an hell yeah.  Great  Job!!!!
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*


T




T




T





FOR THE "405"


*_</span>


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

YA NEED SOME ACTION ON HERE :machinegun: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

I WANT EVERYBODY TO MEET DA NEW LOW LIFE TECH 








AND DA NEW LOWLIFE PRESIDENT BY MAJORITY VOTE IS


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

heres some action updated pics


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

Everyone that is bringing a car needs to MAKE SURE they have a QUARTER TANK OF GAS or less or you will not be able to bring your car in the building. The fire marshall is gonna be very hard on us this year.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^^^ NO EXCEPTIONS ^^^^^


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

WELL I AM READY 4 DA SHOW AND SO R DA REST OF MY LOWLIFES GOT A HELL OF A CREW TO THE TOP OKC WE GOTTA REPRESENT 4 DA OUTA TOWNERS SHOW EM HOW WE ROLL :thumbsup:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 21 2009, 01:41 PM~13959896
> *WELL I AM READY 4 DA SHOW AND SO R DA REST OF MY  LOWLIFES GOT A HELL OF A CREW TO THE TOP OKC WE GOTTA REPRESENT 4 DA OUTA TOWNERS  SHOW EM HOW WE ROLL  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

from the time the show starts , what time is the hop?, the concert? , can you leave an come back?


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

people still going with the rain out there..j/w


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@May 21 2009, 06:19 PM~13962801
> *from the time the show starts , what time is the hop?, the concert? , can you leave an come back?
> *


The hop is gonna be at 4 or 4:30, the concert is going on all day, and you can come and go as much as you want as long as you keep on you wristbands.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@May 22 2009, 04:20 PM~13972852
> *people still going with the rain out there..j/w
> *


Yeah it will be on if it rains. It's indoor so it won't affect the show either way.


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

cool...see ya there


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

SABOR A MI IS ALMOST THERE DOWN TO 4 HOURS AWAY C YA THERE!!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@May 23 2009, 08:23 AM~13977208
> *cool...see ya there
> *


Sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by travieso1u_@May 23 2009, 11:02 AM~13978119
> *SABOR A MI IS ALMOST THERE DOWN TO 4 HOURS AWAY C YA THERE!!!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIES!!!!!
> *


  Travel safe everyone!


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just wanted to tell everyone driving to Oklahoma to be careful! Wish I could be there!


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@May 23 2009, 07:33 PM~13980845
> *Just wanted to tell everyone driving to Oklahoma to be careful!  Wish I could be there!
> *


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

where the pics at???????


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

:angry:   SUCKED


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

I want to thank Illegal Toys for their hospitallity and hope to see them again


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The turn out wasnt what they expected but the hop turned out great.We had a good time.The big I C was in the house.Keep it goin Illegal toys it will get better and bigger as time goes by. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 25 2009, 12:52 PM~13991409
> *I want to thank Illegal Toys for their hospitallity and hope to see them again
> *


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 25 2009, 12:55 PM~13991434
> *The turn out wasnt what they expected but the hop turned out great.We had a good time.The big I C was in the house.Keep it goin Illegal toys it will get better and bigger as time goes by. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah we had some people that were suppose to show up that didn't so we didn't really need the other building but oh well. I thought it was still a good time. I don't know why the that guy said it suck but who cares. :biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

I want to personally thank everyone that came out. I know what it's like to go to the out of town shows and thank you for making that effort to make it to our show.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@May 25 2009, 01:41 PM~13991780
> *Yeah we had some people that were suppose to show up that didn't so we didn't really need the other building but oh well. I thought it was still a good time. I don't know why the that guy said it suck but who cares.  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry about it its all good


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doom_@May 25 2009, 01:51 PM~13991853
> *I want to personally thank everyone that came out. I know what it's like to go to the out of town shows and thank you for making that effort to make it to our show.
> *


yeah we really ejoy it DALLAS LOWRIDERS and IRVING CUSTOMZ


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 25 2009, 01:53 PM~13991865
> *yeah we really ejoy it DALLAS LOWRIDERS and IRVING CUSTOMZ
> *


I'm glad to hear that you all enjoyed yourselves. You all made the hop what it was. We have much love for you guys!


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

I wanted to say thanks to Illegal Toys for throwing the show.. We had a good time and ate well in OK.. That is all we really care about.. :biggrin: 

Thanks to the crew from Illegal toys that followed us for five blocks when they saw us going down the wrong way on Reno with the Fleetwood on the trailor..

Regardless the turn out, the Illegal Toys crew was helpful from the point we got there until we left. You got the Big M's support in the future...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

will post pictures soon


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

pictures are here.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@May 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13992965
> *I wanted to say thanks to Illegal Toys for throwing the show.. We had a good time and ate well in OK..  That is all we really care about.. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks to the crew from Illegal toys that followed us for five blocks when they saw us going down the wrong way on Reno with the Fleetwood on the trailor..
> ...


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :angel:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Great show and great hospitality....thanks again!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

AND HERE IS THE 2ND PART

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvPPuA8ZUG8


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 25 2009, 10:12 PM~13996133
> *Great show and great hospitality....thanks again!
> *


x2...Definitely a good show, yall had things flowing good...The hospitality was Great!!!


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

THIS IS ALL THE VIDEO I GOT I WAS NOT RECORDING


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 25 2009, 12:52 PM~13991409
> *I want to thank Illegal Toys for their hospitallity and hope to see them again
> *


:biggrin:
 
till next time
:biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13996228
> *x2...Definitely a good show, yall had things flowing good...The hospitality was Great!!!
> *


----------



## MR. FROGGY (May 3, 2009)

ONE OF THE BADEST CAR SHOW IN OKLAS THANKS FOR EVERY THING FAMILIA SEE YOU ALL SOON IN INDIVIDUALS PICNIC


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 25 2009, 09:18 PM~13996205
> *
> 
> AND HERE IS THE 2ND PART
> ...



yea yea i know i busted a hose but now you can see for your self what really happened :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

AFTER GOING THREW A HAIL STORM AND LOSING 200 BUCKS A THE RIVER WIND CASINO 
ANGELITOS CC HAD A GOOD TIME IN OK 
WILL DO IT AGIAN NEXT YEAR BIG PROPS TO Illegal Toys C.C :angel:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Im sure nex year it will be better jus hang in there guys.Much props to yal.We need mor participation from the hoppers,it seamed like a shit load of people came to watch the hop.It was one of the main attractions,U guys may want to add more money and maybe a third place next year cause it seams the crowd wants to see a show,give them what they want.We had fun,let us no if we can help or assist u guys in any way. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## el_borrego (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks everybody that came out and supported us and we could use ur input to make the show better this is still a learning process for us we dont claim to be the bigest or the badest and if someone was upset we cant please everyone.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14008888
> *Im sure nex year it will be better jus hang in there guys.Much props to yal.We need mor participation from the hoppers,it seamed like a shit load of people came to watch the hop.It was one of the main attractions,U guys may want to add more money and maybe a third place next year cause it seams the crowd wants to see a show,give them what they want.We had fun,let us no if we can help or assist u guys in any way. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@May 26 2009, 06:36 PM~14005919
> *yea yea i know i busted a hose but now you can see for your self what really happened :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know for sure if that hose didn't bust it would have been hitting back bumper. It sucked that it did bust. I guess that's just part of it.


----------



## Doom (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14008888
> *Im sure nex year it will be better jus hang in there guys.Much props to yal.We need mor participation from the hoppers,it seamed like a shit load of people came to watch the hop.It was one of the main attractions,U guys may want to add more money and maybe a third place next year cause it seams the crowd wants to see a show,give them what they want.We had fun,let us no if we can help or assist u guys in any way. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah there will be some changes made for next year. You learn from your mistakes and that's just part of it. We will let you know if there is anything you can help with for sure. Thanks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

it brought out some spectators tho.........good show...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i do have some complaints tho...... not on the show...here we go ..... alchohol level on beers ... no liquor at some clubs and no good(nude) strip clubs lmfao.... but okc good lil city... see yall next year..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

no pics or where is everyone postin them at


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey whats up Illegal Toys. Hit me up of any more shows.


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

ILLEGAL TOYS CC / WEGO TOUR GETING READY FOR 2010 CAR SHOW MAY 16 2010 @ THE STATE FAIR HAY HAPPEY NEW YEAR !!! EVERYBODY CAR SHOWS HERE WE COME :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 AM~16313769
> *ILLEGAL TOYS CC / WEGO TOUR  GETING READY FOR 2010 CAR SHOW MAY 16 2010 @ THE STATE FAIR  HAY HAPPEY NEW YEAR !!! EVERYBODY  CAR SHOWS HERE WE COME  :cheesy:  :h5:
> *


Tiempos Locos C.C. Longview will in there fo sho!!!


----------



## Caspy (Jul 8, 2009)

WORKING ON THE FLYER WE'LL HAVE MORE INFO SOON CAN'T WAIT HOPE TO SEE YAL THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------

